# Ideas for the organizational structure of a Battlefield Air evac unit?



## GINge! (15 Mar 2006)

Hey folks,

I am spitballing some ideas for an essay topic. The course is Institutional Structure and is part of the Health Services Management Course run through CFMSS and Ryerson.

The essay topic is rather vague in its wording: "The Function of the Organization determines its Structure"

As the subject line suggests, I am considering a proposed organization for the function of battlefield air evac. I'd like to take a broad brush approach and look at subjects such as equipment, facilities, number of personell & qualifications, hierarchy, external relationships, that sort of thing. The size of the unit to be supported would be a Brigade Group. 

My prof has given me a carte-blanche approach so I can be creative with this, however I'd prefer to keep it within the realm of the optimistically-possible and relevant in a Canadian Army-Air Force context. 

Since the topic of Battlefield Air Evac has come up here before & been discussed intelligently, I reckoned I'd open the floor to the Army.ca crew & pick your brains!


----------



## Armymedic (16 Mar 2006)

Just to give you a start.

you'd be looking at a TAC Hel Sqn of 6-12 Helos dedicated for Casevac. Crew of 3 Zoomie types with 2-4 medical pers in the back.

Expertise in the AC would have to be a PA, flight trained NO, or MO at the high end, and min QL 5 Med Tech at the low.

You would need one Maj MO as Med OC, Med Tmt platoon of 3-6 Officers, 3-6 WO/MWO PA, 2 Sgts (one as OPs another as Tng NCOs), and 12-24 Med Techs of various ranks Sgts and below.

Most of the Sqn Org would have to come from the zoomies side.


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Mar 2006)

I would think your next step would be to determine where on the battlefield this unit will transport from and to.  There are many great Dustoff sites (http://www.dustoff.org/history/history.htm) that you could look at for guidance.  Then what rotary wing platform are you looking at Blackhawk, Cormorant (http://www.airforce.gc.ca/news/2006/03/03_e.asp)

My previous position was OC Evac at 1 Cdn Fd Hosp and we were tasked with establishing org structure for Air Staging Facility - I have some background docs - interested, send me a PM.


Are you building a Fantasian unit or using integral assets to the CF?


----------



## GINge! (19 Mar 2006)

Cheers guys - this is top shelf info I'm getting! Much appreciated. 

Gunner 98 - good lord is that you John? You were my BK in W Bty way back in 1992-93 when I was a newly minted 2Lt. Small world! I would of course be grateful for any unclas background docs. I can recv them at gcdavidson@hotmail.com

The unit would be Fantasian within reason , ie, not Corps-86. As for the basic platform, it would be something off-the-shelf, and able to carry a LAV-3's worth of pri-1's.  Thanks for the links too.


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Mar 2006)

Bingo - that is I.  I expect to be posted to CFHSA this summer as OC Banting (Offr Trg Coy) so be careful about what you say about me.  I will PM you some info and you can tell me if it is helpful.


----------



## DartmouthDave (21 Mar 2006)

Hello,


As Armymedic noted you would need  MO, NO, PA, and Med-A. For the staff to be effective the unit would have to be based near a large teaching hosp.  This would allow the MO, NO,and Med-A the chance to work with real critically ill patients all the time.  Otherwise, their clinical skills may be lacking.

Thanks ;D


----------



## Brad Sallows (21 Mar 2006)

All of you close to and current with the doctrinal coal face are all over this, but the one thing that sticks out to me is the low likelihood of getting a squadron- (ie. battalion-) sized aviation element dedicated purely to casevac assigned to a brigade group.  A flight as part of a composite brigade aviation support squadron might be doable.


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Mar 2006)

Large Teaching Hospital?  Critically ill patients?  He is writing a Fantasian paper, please don't let reality enter the picture.  As the former Evac Coy Comd designing the ASF for Canada, I think I have this one.  As I am also currently in Texas at the US Army Medical Department Centre & School on the Advanced Officer Course for 4 months, perhaps the mods can lock this one.  We have taken this to PM comms and we are all over it.


----------



## Armymedic (21 Mar 2006)

Brad,

Realistically, yes. Its nice to fantasize every once in a while.

The infantry guys dream about chest rigs that hold a gazillion rounds, GIN dreams about a brigade dedicated Tac Air Cas Evac Sqn.

I look forward to seeing the finished product someday.


I agree with Guner98, this subject is at thier level now. pm them.


----------



## old medic (22 Mar 2006)

..and with the information sought and sources found, we'll lock this one up.


----------

